# Vale, Binna-burra. The no.1 herping location in seqld.



## RoryBreaker (Sep 8, 2019)

https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2019...ge-gold-coast-hinterland/11489860?pfmredir=sm

A significant historical event for this rainforest. 
The open forest to its west is what usually burns.

Many a night spotlighting was spent as an eager young herper around Binna-burra back in the day. That place had everything! 
Goooone!!


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 9, 2019)

It was on my list of places to explore this summer when reptiles are active having just moved to SEQ. I feel bad enough about the 30 plus pythons and elapids I relocated over the last 12 months away from my aviaries and rodents to a beautiful nature reserve nearby that is now ash after a hazard reduction burn, it's still burning a week later.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Sep 10, 2019)

https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2019...pe-beechmont-binna-burra-applethorpe/11490356

Now O'Reillys has been evacuated.

Its the other awesome herp location.

So sad.

This article puts it in perspective.
https://www.theguardian.com/comment...-take-for-us-to-wake-up-to-the-climate-crisis
[doublepost=1568111013,1568010485][/doublepost]


Yellowtail said:


> It was on my list of places to explore this summer when reptiles are active having just moved to SEQ. I feel bad enough about the 30 plus pythons and elapids I relocated over the last 12 months away from my aviaries and rodents to a beautiful nature reserve nearby that is now ash after a hazard reduction burn, it's still burning a week later.



Yep, hazard reduction burns are sensational at cornering animals. They light up against the wind first then hem in the sides before lighting up the remaining edge to blow back into the other fronts. And whats left smoldering are the hollow trees that took forever to form. 
But, there is no other option to reduce the risk for the humans.


----------



## Herping_Oz (Feb 3, 2020)

What species did you see


----------

